# trying to save my crazy cat



## bl8z (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi I am having an issue with my cat similar to what my cat is psycho posted on here a few years ago here. I've had socks(my cat) for three years now and she was only a month old when i got her. She has been very close to me ever since, I'm a 33 y/o male I know I probably sound all wierd and stuff but I really loved my cat a lot. I never had any other pets or anything. My cat was attached to me just as much as I was to her because I was like to only one who was ever nice to. Any time other people would come around she would get kind of aggressive and hiss and growl a little bit but never toward me. I mean like every night she would curl up in little ball fall asleep on my chest. 

So now that you know how well a relationship the cat was with me here's where things start making no sense.

LAst Friday evening me and my cat came inside from out back(i usually take her out there with me when I have go have a cigarette), when we got inside I went and picked her up and then she started hissing at me. So I sat her down on my bed and went to pick up the TV controller when all of sudden she went crazy and dove into my arm biting and and scratching like crazy. Trust me I know the difference with my cat from playing and being mad, but this was unlike anything I have ever witnessed with her or let alone any cat. She was truely not her self. And for the entire evening all the way up untill my bedtime she was the same way. Couldn't get near her without her displaying this shreaking screaming noises and hissing and going crazy. It was like she devil in her. 
So I took her food and put it in my closet with her over night(I have a huge walk-in closet).
The next morning after I have forgotten about everything I went to let her out of the closet and not thinking I went to pick her up and she really attacked me good this time and was not letting up with the attack so out fear I had instinctively defended myself by slapping her and squeezing her legs to pull her off my arm and she finally ran off.
I think that only made matters worse because still nothing had changed and being so close as I was to her, it only hurt my feelings to see her this way. I figured she would never change.
So I took her and dropped her off at the pound. What an idiot I am. You see I really was under the impression once a cat hates a person that they never change. Is this true? When I got done dropping her off at the pound I noticed diarrea in the pet carrier which indicates my cat been sick.
Is it possible that her behaivor was from her being sick? If so, then I was wrong to take her to pound and should of took her to Vet. Anyhow I had made arragements to go get her from pound before it's too late but was wondering if she would still remember the way I treated her bad while she was sick and still act like the devil or not. I always thought that once a cats has a grudge with somebody, it is something never gos away. I know it could be because she was sick but like I said I made matter worse when I defended myself????


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, I do so hope you go back and get your kitty, and get her to the vet.
She was/is probably hurting inside and picking her up caused her pain.
Once she feels better, she should return to her old loving self. I don't think animals "hold grudges".


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

Yes, take your cat to the vet before you give up on her, if possible!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Your cat attacked you once or twice (within 24 hours?!) and you left her at the pound for that?!

... there's absolutely no excuse for that. You should have researched, asked questions, phoned a vet, etc. (list could just go on and on) before making such a decision.

Cats are our responsibility for life. They depend on us, that means you don't just give up a cat because of a behavior that's developed that you don't agree with. You work at _correcting_ the behavior - there is plenty of advise online for correcting problematic issues that arise with cats.

Even if it isn't something you can correct, you don't ditch your cat unless it's a last resort and you absolutely cannot live with it any longer. My cat is a biter. He bites at random, often we simply don't know why and he does it even though he knows he shouldn't, somehow he's frustrated at us and that's his way of expressing it. We've put up with it for 15 years - he loves us 99% of the time and is the most lovable guy ever... we take the good with the bad, we love him and we know if we don't care for him, no one will. People don't want to adopt cats with issues.

I'll also add, shutting a cat in a closet for the night doesn't teach them a lesson. Maybe a 15 minute time-out, if it's a behavior issue, is appropriate. Anything more and you're just taking your resentment out on the cat, not solving anything.

If the behavior is totally out of the blue - like it was for you - you should take the cat to the vet asap since it very likely has a medical problem and is lashing out at you because it's in pain.

Anyway, I guess it's good that you're going to get her. Hopefully you'll take her to vet, get needed tests done, and if it's behavioral, try and work at correcting the problems.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

No, cats do not hold grudges!! She's probably upset at you for locking her in the closet, but if she loves you as much as you say, she won't stay grumpy at you.

I imagine what happened was she was sick and got a pain and because you were reaching for the remote, thought you had reached out and hurt her.

Please go pick her up from the pound!! I hate to scare you, but if she acts this way at the pound, she will be on the list to be PTS... Please hurry!


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I highly doubt that she will hold a grudge, though if I were your cat, I would.

She probably lashed out at you in the first place out of pain, when cats are in pain, they will defend themselves.

Be quick about getting her back. She needs to be seen by a veterinarian ASAP! The pound will probably NOT do a health check to see why she's acting the way she is, and your cat is probably TERRIFIED from being left there...


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

First of all I want to welcome you to the forums. Second I will say ignorance is forgivable if your willing to search out and learn. Which you obviously are since you are here.

I do however think it is a shame that someone can say they are attached to a pet as much as you say , then turn around and give them up as easy. BUT you are feeling guilty enough to remedy this, which applaud you for.

Anyway you are here, and we are here to help with any advise we can. 

Yes it sounds like your cat is just sick and lashed out because you may have caused her pain. A trip to the Vet is what you need. ANYTIME there is a drastic change in your cats behavior for no really obvious reason, its safe to assume a Vet check will not make the matter worse and will shed some light on the issues. Think of it this way when you are sick, don't you get grumpy, and hard to live with? We all do. Just forgive her and go on with life. Just be happy she didn't hide on you in a place it was impossible to locate her. I personally will put up with a few scratches and irritation if I don't have to spend days looking for a possibly sick cat. 

I have yet to have a cat hold a grudge for dragging them to a vet, ect. and my cats are way into their teen years.


Pick up you cat as soon as you can, just because a pound says they will hold them does not mean they will, it is kitten season and most are over run.. while your at the vet if you haven't already, might want to ask about a spay...


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

At a month old, she was too young to leave her momacat unless she was abandoned or orphaned, so missed out on a crucial stage of socialization with people and other cats when she would learn control of teeth and claws, and learn appropriate behavior to people. There's always a reason why a cat attacks out of the blue like yours did, when it never did that sort of thing before in the three years you've had her. It may be because of pain or something else wrong (possibly a brain tumor). She should be evaluated by a vet to see if they can determine what's wrong with her. It's also possible that her attack was triggered by the scent of a strange cat or other animal outside that upset her greatly and she attacked you through instinct to defend herself.  Maybe you even had some of the scent on your clothes or shoes? I hope you'll be able to get your girl back and have a vet check her out. If she checks out fine but continues her attacking behavior, you may then have to consider having her put down. It's not common but occasionally cats do go "psycho" just like some people do. Hope things turn out well for you and your cat. atback


----------



## Sondino (Apr 30, 2011)

This sounds very familiar to my cat. (Just posted my own thread about it) Perfect cat for 3 years and all of a sudden starts displaying erractically aggressive behavior. It turned out my cat had a urinary tract coupled with some constipation. After a misdiagnosis and a grand later, and switching to a strict diet, my cat has gotten better and no longer has any trouble going. However, he does still display the aggressive behavior, so it's possible aggressiveness due to physical pain can become a behavioral issue afterwards if left untreated. Which makes it all the more important to get her to the vet ASAP.


----------

